# How long before changing the food?



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I used to change Puff's food every night before she'd eat so that it was never out for more than 24 hours, but with my work schedule I've been finding that she's already eaten by the time I am able to change her food. I always have more than she eats in a night in the dish for such circumstances but I was wondering if I could start feeding her more and leave the dish out until she finishs most of it. Is it okay to leave the same food for 48 hours or maybe even a little longer or is that too long? Otherwise, I find if I change it she doesn't finish all the "not so tasty" healthy food, which she leaves to last. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I always put fresh food in every afternoon..don't know about everyone else?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I empty and refill Inky's dishes every afternoon when I weigh him and count kibble. I personally think it's fine to leave food for two days, just no longer, because it will go stale.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think you could just change it even if she's already eaten some, if your schedule allows for it. But yeah, it would probably be okay for 48 hours. I wouldn't leave the same water out for 48 hours though. I also change Lily's food/water every night when I put her back in after cuddle time, since I count her kibble to keep track of how much she eats. If she eats some before I get a chance to count, I won't get the exact amount that she ate the night before.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone, yea I think I will just keep changing every night, wouldn't want it to go stale. I count kibble too, that's why it takes me so long to change it because I'm always changing how much I put of each to make sure she gets enough healthy kibble and enough "junk" food too. What kind of scale does everyone use to weigh?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I use a regular household kitchen scale. It was on sale awhile ago for $14CAD so I immediately bought it ^_^ Comes with a clear plastic bowl and weighs both grams and ounces. 

It weighs up to 2kg. It's the Taylor classic digital kitchen scale. 

Digital makes things much easier, and make sure the scale goes up to at least 1kg, in case your hedgie grows to be on the larger end of the size spectrum. ^_^


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/my-weigh-7001dx.aspx


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I use a kitchen scale too, I don't know what it's called, but it's digital and measures to 0.1 grams, and it doesn't have a bowl, but Lily stays put on it pretty well.
Something that might make busy days easier for kibble is, when you have free time during a day, count out a week's worth of kibble and put each night's portion into little sandwich baggies. Then if you're in a hurry when you go to change the food, you can dump the previous night's into the baggy after putting the new food into the bowl, then just count it later. I usually put each night's portion into small sandwich bags when we go up to our cottage for the weekend, because I have three containers of food and this way I'm not lugging them all with me.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
I'm hopefully gonna get a digital scale soon, especially since my mom wasn't so keen on me using the one she has in the kitchen right now :lol: 
I really like the idea of putting the food in little plastic baggies, thanks for the advice lilysmommy!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Walmart sells a scale that weighs in grams that's where i got mine i think it was $25 or so.
Comes with a tray the hedgie can fit in.

EDIT
I looked on walmart.com and they dont sell the one like i have anymore.
They have one that does weigh in grams and does have tray to sit hedgie in and it has the Tare feature for less than $20 tax and all.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... d=10098024


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

LarryT said:


> Walmart sells a scale that weighs in grams that's where i got mine i think it was $25 or so.
> Comes with a tray the hedgie can fit in.
> 
> EDIT
> ...


Thanks! That's a great deal, I'll head over to walmart in the next few days


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

SnufflePuff said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Walmart sells a scale that weighs in grams that's where i got mine i think it was $25 or so.
> ...


I believe it's a online item only..U will have to get it shipped to your local walmart..Shiping is free!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

i got a postal scale from wal mart. it didnt come with a tray so i just used the cover from a spindle of cd-r's/ it has a tare feature so i can put the cover on there, tare, and then place the unwilling hedgie in....llol


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

dorasdaddy said:


> i got a postal scale from wal mart. it didnt come with a tray so i just used the cover from a spindle of cd-r's/ it has a tare feature so i can put the cover on there, tare, and then place the unwilling hedgie in....llol


That's a good tip. I ordered a postal scale and it should be in today. I got several of the covers from the spindle cd's. I'll probably try this later!


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I use pretty pet hedgehog food, should I be changing it every so often?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

gyaku said:


> I use pretty pet hedgehog food, should I be changing it every so often?


You should throw the Pretty Pet out completely and look at Reaper's list of cat food for a better food to feed. Right now, you are currently feeding your hedgehog the equivalent of cardboard.

Reaper's cat food list:
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Really, ok I sadly have to wait till pay day (which isn't till next week)! I hate being broke... Would it be ok if I used it till the end of next week?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, since your hedgie has been eating it he will be fine, but it really is an awful food. Imagine putting cardboard through the shredder and then putting it directly into Sonic's bowl. That's pretty much what it is.

Just quickly get him onto a better food, if it takes a few days he'll be fine.


----------

